
UBC quietly changes references to Taiwan amid sensitive political climate - abc-xyz
https://www.ubyssey.ca/news/taiwan-references-changed/
======
gentleman11
The simple rule that nobody seems to follow is to never become dependent on
somebody who isn’t very nice. All the trade between the world and China is
making it impossible to stand up to their policies and our own companies are
censoring and punishing us now for not promoting their propaganda.

Next I expect to see massive Chinese companies buying large stakes in news and
media agencies while promoting their sale to Chinese markets. Once everything
is entangled enough, everything will be pro-Beijing

~~~
sukilot
Are we "dependent" on China, or merely taking their bribes (in the form of
investment money and low-wage labor)?

In this case, the change is due to a dependency on Workday, which has a
dependency on the ISO standard, which is dependent on the United Nations.

cf, Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Names of Countries.

~~~
gurkendoktor
The cursed ISO 3166 standard for country names is truly everywhere. Just to
point this out in case anyone here is still using ISO 3166: please take a look
at the Unicode CLDR data [1]. It is just all-around better.

[1] [http://cldr.unicode.org](http://cldr.unicode.org)

------
Ijumfs
What's Taiwan? I heard a younger person ask this recently. The One China
Policy is going along extremely well when American youngsters never heard of
Taiwan.

~~~
dangus
I mean, good luck trying to get a typical American to point out Kansas on an
unlabeled map of the United States. I know I can’t.

~~~
smichel17
In fairness, I am unsure whether I could complete this challenge for Kansas,
but I can for Taiwan.

